# Expansor de señal de audio para TDA7560



## aeroema (Feb 18, 2010)

Estimados, soy nuevo en esto y me ah surgido una duda sobre un amplificador, arme un amplificador con el TDA7560(terrible como suena!!), arme un pre con el tda 1524, que funciona aceptablemente, y quise armar un expansor de señal, para utilizar las cuatro entradas del tda7560, en efecto lo arme con un lm324, ahora el problema es que satura muchisimo incluso con muy baja señal... (www.unicrom.com/cir_expansor-stereo-audio.asp ) ahi les dejo la pagina, lo unico q*ue* cambie del esquema es que no le puse potenciometro en la salida, sale directo... sera por eso?
que me recomiendan? de una señal estereo, quiero obtener 2 señales izquierdas y dos señales derechas, con eso veria finalizado mi amplificador, ya que ahora solo utilizo la mitad...

Me volvi loco buscando por la web que podia hacer pero nada... que me recomiendan?
PD: el lm324 lo utilizo con fuente simple regulada de 13.8, lo mismo para el tda 7560 y 1524.

Exelente el foro!!
saludos y gracias de ante mano


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2010)

Mira por aquí

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-excelente-limitador-audio-estereo-17018/

El principio del compresor y del expansor es el mismo, solo es cuestión de cambiar conexiónes.

O busca en Google "*Compandor*"


----------



## aeroema (May 5, 2010)

Hola, muchas gracias fogonazo, olvide de agradecer...

Todo solucionado y funcionando!

Saludos!


----------

